# What secret skills do you have?



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

Given our Social Anxiety and shyness, I imagine a lot of us have secret skills we don't tell too many people about. Almost a superpower that we hide behind our mild mannered exteriors ( forgive me for using such a over the top metaphor.. but I am a huge Superman fan.. and the comparison works!  )

I will start with my own. I have pretty good signing voice! Being as critical of myself as possible. REALLY good. I have had no training so it is undeveloped though. I sing along with CDs in my car when I drive all the time. It really relaxes me. My voice has a very wide range. Being able to match very high notes and low ones too. 

Who what are your hidden abilities ? Confession time!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can also sing well. I'm a great writer. My English teachers have praised my work frequently.


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the uncanny ability to imitate the hibernation of a bear inside my apartment


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Levitation

:duck 

Ross


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I have one or more secret skills too. For example, supposedly I have very high intelligence (I feel arrogant just saying that), but you'd never know it if you met me in real life. People normally think I'm on the stupid side of normal if anything, because of my problems expressing myself in speech. I was the top student in the department at university yet most people didn't even know my name.

I have a hard time letting people see I am good at something, because I have been accused of showing off so many times in the past just for stating facts.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

katelyn said:


> I think I have one or more secret skills too. For example, supposedly I have very high intelligence (I feel arrogant just saying that), but you'd never know it if you met me in real life. People normally think I'm on the stupid side of normal if anything, because of my problems expressing myself in speech. I was the top student in the department at university yet most people didn't even know my name.
> 
> I have a hard time letting people see I am good at something, because I have been accused of showing off so many times in the past just for stating facts.


AWW! I feel this too, really quite strongly  :hug

Ross


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Writing(though sometimes I'm too lazy to do it. haha. I have great ideas for horror movies) & Dollmaking. :b I'm not really sure how great at acting I am, but I really want to act.
And if it counts, I can do death metal[cookie monster] vocals. :b My best friend is the only one who's heard me do them though...but she said it sounded good. :boogie


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Am I going crazy? Is Shauna posting on the positive board?? :eyes

I'm pretty active and very good in athletics. I sing well. I can say the alphabet backwards?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Airick10 said:


> Am I going crazy? Is Shauna posting on the positive board?? :eyes


Don't be mean :lol Maybe she's in love or something :cuddle heh I've been just LOOKING for an excuse to use that emoticon ...

Ross


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2007)

I brew a pretty good beer - and it's not one of those cheesy Mr. Beer kits. Occasionally it has it's social perks(people are always interested in beer). Does anyone use their skills to benefit them socially.

edit.- i do realize it wouldn't be a secret then.


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

One thing I'm proud of is that although I'm left-handed, I can write with both hands. Also, I'm capable of writing normally with right hand and backwards (like Leonardo da Vinci) with my left hand... at the same time. It's a great trick to freak other people out! :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I can cross my eyes, then separately make each one go out away from my nose. I have seen people puke when I perform this magic. I'm always slightly amazed when my eyes go back to their normal position. BUT THE SHOW MUST GO ON!


----------



## goofball (Aug 20, 2007)

I can touch my nose with my lower lip. I'm afraid to show people because they'll make fun of my funny shaped nose! does this count? :lol


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

My secret skills are so secret even i do not know what they are.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

oceanchief said:


> My secret skills are so secret even i do not know what they are.


:lol :ditto


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I used to be not too bad at making things and playing music.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I can play clarinet. Got as high as second chair one year. ooo...was in the marching band too (yep, nerd).


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I can flare my nostrils. It's one of the ways i keep my nephew amused.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I can draw pretty well, from observation.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

I can sew pretty well and draw and design too.


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

My english teachers have always liked my writing. Last semester on a paper my Lit teacher commented on how I was so quiet in class but wrote in such a strong manner. I have my artistic moments too. I like to paint furniture and boxes and stuff.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

OK secret skills....

-painting and sketching, especially of people and I like to think done with a raw sensitivity even sensuality. For one thing, I prefer sketching men, especially if their face has a lot of character to it, a little rough looking and preferably with stubble. !!!I like sketching women as well, but I prefer using a heavier more intense style and women tend to be 'soft'.

-I've managed to clock Halo on Legendary level (for those who wish to know: the extra added scene if you managed to reach this far is that, realising Halo is about to explode, one of the covenant hugs a soldier). And I've just started Halo 3!!

-The ability to beat almost all the men I've played soccer against, with the exception of one guy who was just too physically big for me to tackle without getting bruises.
And speaking of soccer: when I was playing in an all girls tournament against an all lesbian team (they were some university's lesbian society) I was yelled at by them for allegedly "being too rough"


...I am a woman of many talents!  ... :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No excuses necessary, Ross. :cuddle :cuddle :cuddle :cuddle :cuddle 

I can see into the future and dress myself.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I can read in the car without getting sick.


----------



## sweet-insanity (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess I dance quite well. And I can sing, but I don't really like my voice. I mean, if I just listen to myself while singing, then it's ok, but on a tape, I can't stand it.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I one held an untied speed-run world record in a popular video game.

I'm also freakishly adept with grammar...a useless talent.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I won my middle school's juggling competition! This was a huge deal too. For some unknown reason, my entire class (150 people) had to take a juggling class in different stages throughout the year. First with tissues, then with bean bags, then with tennis balls. Anyone who could juggle three tennis balls 50 total times was entered in the Juggle-Off event, which would involve all jugglers juggling in the gymnasium until only one remained. Out of about 20-30 people, I won! Take that, world!!!! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's cool, Adam!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> That's cool, Adam!


I don't know if "cool" is the appropriate word. :lol


----------



## MusicMan12 (Oct 7, 2007)

I can sing very well. I know I can because I've had professional training for 11 years. It's my passion and I've worked in recording studios before, but my SA keeps me from pursuing my dream. I want to puruse this as a career really bad, but feel like that it's between my talent and SA.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I can draw rather well. That's basically it.

Oh and there's this too...


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Hehe.

Well, besides the regular skill of making people feel good when I sing, I can usually get a complete picture of a person's character within seconds of meeting them, and can also communicate with people across distances without actually speaking to them. =)


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

calm mind. I've kinda been practicing it over the years. I can hind just about any emotion, always looking sad. I can hind even the most parlizing pain, I am now, and think thing through logicly. like I've handed away all right to my body to my rational side. This really help with anxiety attacks.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I regularly save the world with my superhero abilities... which shall remain secret just in case one of you turns out to be my arch nemesis.


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

As far as I know, I don't really have any secret abilities - not anymore at least, because more and more people know about them.

- Recently unveiled (a year ago), although technically not a "skill", is the simple fact that I possess a fairly high level of intelligence (confirmed by my therapists). Even my own parents had no idea I was as intelligent as I've proven myself, but since I rarely speak my mind or engage in discussion, I have a lot of well-thought out opinions.

- I have always been very good at pencil drawing, but most people who know me are aware of this.

- I have a knack for writing a good story (depending on who the target group is). This is mostly something my internet friends know about and not so many else.

- I have fairly good computer modelling skills. I don't talk openly about that one so much, but my family and several of my internet friends know about this.

- When I have enough time and patience, I can do some decent pixel art pictures in image programs. Currently, I don't have a picture that I find fit to use as an avatar here, but that may come eventually (will make it easier to find my own posts when I try to keep track of where on these forums I've been posting). This one is only known by a few of my internet friends, but I doubt it would surprise my parents if they knew.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

i can bore other people to sleep like no other.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I can hold my breath for more than a minute at a time. I hope that doesn't cause brain damage!

I can translate Spanish into Portuguese


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Still being able to hold my head up high after all the awful years.

Someone told me I was inspirational a while ago. It made me smile because no one's ever said that before =)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm good a fixing things.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my secret skill is that i'm very social.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm really good at playing instruments and songwriting. I played the saxophone and guitar for several years. And I can bend my thumbs back at a right angle.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

basketball...


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I can read in my dreams. supposedly not a lot of people can do that. i wonder what advantage this secret skill gives me


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the ability to think others can read my mind ;-)


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I can juggle, and I can impersonate nationalities and people


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have the ability to find jobs that are completely unsuitable for me.


----------



## Nausicaa (Apr 18, 2008)

SeaSwallow said:


> One thing I'm proud of is that although I'm left-handed, I can write with both hands. Also, I'm capable of writing normally with right hand and backwards (like Leonardo da Vinci) with my left hand... at the same time. It's a great trick to freak other people out! :b


Awesome! I can write forwards and backwards at the same time too, I love my friends' reactions when I do it, hehe.

As for secret skills, I think I am a good artist, but never show off my work. I really should start.


----------



## Sange (Apr 10, 2008)

I am really good at making my friends laugh.
I also think I am a pretty good writer, but I've never shown anyone anything.


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

I have nunchuk skills, bow staff skills, computer hacking skills...girls only want boyfriends who have great skills! :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have neat writing skills, slipping but not falling down skills, and making gas sounds with my hands skills.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

ima beast with tech decks....


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

i can read and write backwards, upside down, and upside down backwards.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

vicente said:


> i can read and write backwards, upside down, and upside down backwards.


 :wtf 
That's freaking amazing.
Anyways, I used to be very popular and I can make friends quite easely. 
I'm also a economic expert and I've won a bunch of honnor prize regarding my ability of making a lot of money in different simulations...
I only lack one big thing 'leadership'.When I get rid of that SA I plan on ruling the business world.
Mouahahahah :troll


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the ability to consume 5 peoples worth of meds in any given day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My secret skill would be that i can style my hair in at least 10 different ways all as funky as the next, what else erm yeah my handwriting is flawless (thanx perfectionism) although sometimes that leads to people saying i write like a girl, I can also spot a nice *** from at least 400metres ( must be a superpower or sumfin lol ), And finally i always manage to get people in stitches even when im secretly crying inside.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hear that I'm an illusion.
Skillz :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I obtained some new skills recently. I can stare a little bit longer without having to blink, and I can manipulate umbrellas really well in strong winds to keep them from inverting.


----------



## radiantx3clipse (May 7, 2008)

I can read minds abd I have 12 toes.

not really, but it'd still be awesome. 

I think that I think awesome thoughts. does that make sense lol?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I eat records.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i can curl my tongue


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

smiles said:


> I regularly save the world with my superhero abilities... which shall remain secret just in case one of you turns out to be my arch nemesis.


 :lol Sorry only took me forever to discover that post.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can urinate in urinals without peeing all over the floor (apparently this is a secret skill when you look at some bathrooms).


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I'm a sucker for anything geography. I have ridiculously easy remembering countries locations, their capitals, the flags, etc. For example I was best in class in 9th grade on the world map test. :lol My current project is to learn all the states of America by heart. Both the location and the names, and what's their biggest cities are. Am I insane? But I think it's so much fun!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm a level 2 mage with full Legion armor and with level 100 Conjuration. Some guard just dropped dead in front of me, I didn't do nothing I swear! Well I looted him, but that's just a detail. And I'm very well-liked by the locals.
[/guess-that-game]

And my reaction speed is stil pretty good :
http://www.fetchfido.co.uk/games/reacti ... n_test.htm
My best time is at 0.183 seconds, which is "fast" apparently.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wolfen said:


> I'm a level 2 mage with full Legion armor and with level 100 Conjuration. Some guard just dropped dead in front of me, I didn't do nothing I swear! Well I looted him, but that's just a detail. And I'm very well-liked by the locals.
> [/guess-that-game]
> 
> And my reaction speed is stil pretty good :
> ...


Somebody isn't sleeping to avoid levelling...

I'm horrible at that test by the way! Really bad!


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

BeautifulSorta said:


> I'm a sucker for anything geography. I have ridiculously easy remembering countries locations, their capitals, the flags, etc.


 :ditto


----------



## Anonymous for now (May 15, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I have the ability to find jobs that are completely unsuitable for me.


Hahahaa! That made me laugh! thanks! Yeah, I seem to have that same 'ability' but hey, who's stopping you from applying right?! 

I find that I mimic people during conversation rather than being my true self.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

When my schizophrenia was bad, I thought I could fly and read people's minds. Does that count? 

Really though, I talk to a lot of people at my church, and also when I went to school. Most of them consider me to be quiet, so-and-so, cute, and maybe not on the smart side. I keep getting called 'innocent'. It bugs me.

In reality, I 'secretely' make money with my drawing, writing, and computer/Internet skills. I have the insane desire to learn, learn, learn, read, read, read and can spew out the oddest of facts about all sorts of obscure subjects. One guy at my church, I was talking about my digital pen tablet that I use for drawing and he was just in shock that I could even use a computer (sad to say that some of the males, even the young ones, are sexist in that they think women can't do certain things).

Yeh... the 'innocense' thing really bugs me. They assume it because I'm oh so 'cute and quiet'. Go through severe social anxiety and extreme hallucinations and schizophrenia your entire life, sex, do excessive research on how humans, business, minds, personalities, fetish, laws work, come back and call me innocent then. T_T


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I can drink until I puke but I never get hangovers.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have a high tolerance for alcohol


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

redstardude said:


> BeautifulSorta said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a sucker for anything geography. I have ridiculously easy remembering countries locations, their capitals, the flags, etc.
> ...


It's fun, isn't it? :lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

BeautifulSorta said:


> redstardude said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifulSorta said:
> ...


Tell me about it. I've known that Jefferson City is tha capital of Missouri for like 6 years. And I technically don't live in America. heheheh.


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Ha, it seems like many SAers are artistic people.  

I can draw and design too. not really that secret though as some people know it.


----------



## griff (Apr 18, 2008)

I can wiggle my ears - singly or both together


----------



## Mykelae (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a very active imagination and am very creative. I think in terms of doing things, that is solving problems, that are really out of the ordinary. I probably weird people out with the things I come up with.

I create stories in my head and act out the characters. I should be a writer.

And I have very expressive eyebrows. I mean people can read me like an open book and they enjoy watching all my expressions.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

metaphysical ability


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Drawing

Computer Graphics

Malware removal and PC Maintenance _(Minimal knowledge, still learning)_

Writing (A lot of creative writing, poems, stories etc.)

Making Music

Dancing
_ (no one will even give this one a second thought. It's that secretive)_

Rapping
(_everyone's jaw dropped when I pulled this from my sleeves for a
class presentation but few still don't know about it.)_

All others are still hidden. I'll find them out though.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I reckon I'm really warm, and have a really strong intuitive/sensual side. I'm also very emotionally honest.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If I understand something very well, I am actually really good at teaching/explaining it to someone else. I seem to know how to take information and present it in a way that someone would understand if they had never encountered the information before.

I didn't think I had this skill until I got my job here and saw just how poor people are in explaining something to me.

Perhaps I should pursue some kind of teaching career.......


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can solve a rubix cube in under three minutes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ Impressive.

I can blow bubbles with my saliva off my tongue.


----------



## Blueshadow (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> katelyn said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have one or more secret skills too. For example, supposedly I have very high intelligence (I feel arrogant just saying that), but you'd never know it if you met me in real life. People normally think I'm on the stupid side of normal if anything, because of my problems expressing myself in speech. I was the top student in the department at university yet most people didn't even know my name.
> ...


 :ditto ...me too!

My skill is in visual arts. I can take something visually seen and render it in a painting with amazing skill and accuracy. I'm also left-handed which is an indication of right-brain dominance, hence artistic!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have an excellent sense of rhythm. I want to buy a drum kit one day and learn to play; I think I'd be good at it.

I also have a way with semi-colons.


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

Writing would be my secret skill and, it would appear, some level of gymnastic acrobatism (it was unknown to my younger brother at least till I gave him a demonstration last saturday).


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I have an overactive imagination that tends to make people laugh.


----------



## Puma (Jun 9, 2008)

i wouldnt exactly call it a secret skill...but its all i got so here goes

i am the most patient person that i know of.
i can wait for days for something most people wouldnt spare minutes for. i can sit, with absolutely no thoughts in my head...and just chill there for hours on end waiting,(for whatever i happen to be waiting for at the time), with no complaints or even thoughts of complaining...doing absolutely nothing. and i mean NOTHING. me and my best friends wall are close buddies now


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm telepathic. Not joking.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have astonishing endurance in websurfing.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm pretty good at watercoloring
great at making messes
i've been told i give pretty amazing hugs (probably the best compliment ever btw)
and i have a way with one liners, although most are wildly inappropriate


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

X33 said:


> I have astonishing endurance in websurfing.


Which is about as awesome as awesome can get man.

I'm real good at pretending to be happy.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I am really good at accidentally breaking things 

Fortunately, I can fix just about anything too. My most recent challenge was an HDTV that wouldn't turn on that I picked up for free. I ended up replacing 3 fuses, 4 resistors, and a convergence amplifier and now I have a perfect 48" HDTV for $40 in parts.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was young, I got awesome skills at drawing. My stepmum, my teachers, my ex-maid, my classmates were impressed. Now? I only possess the same astonishing skill like X33 does.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I have Uber Micro.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am _awesome _at Wheel of Fortune. Go ahead, laugh, but it's true.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

resisting temtation that i know is wrong...


----------



## theveils (Oct 25, 2008)

I can twist my arm in a circle!


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

If I look at a new word for a second and hear its pronunciation, I can automatically spell it with no errors, no matter how long it is. I remember once being curious as to how supercalifragilisticexpialidocious was spelled, so I looked it up and could spell it within one minute. But I do wish I would have gotten a more useful talent. Apparently, there are no jobs available as human spell checkers. :sigh


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

I am really good at Guitar Hero on Xbox!


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

X33 said:


> I have astonishing endurance in websurfing.


LOL, me too!


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I can open up a crab shell pretty fast without a mallet. I can also clap my hands.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickel said:


> I can open up a crab shell pretty fast without a mallet. I can also clap my hands.


We're so forming a band. You know that, right? Well you do now.

We'll call ourselves the Hand-Clapping Crab Mallets! Or...I'm uh, up for suggestions.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Music, music music!!!
(I love music!)
Oh, and I have this uncanny ability to recite 100 digits of pi, followed by the alphabet backwards...in three languages...
What? I had a lot of time on my hands as a kid.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

...I'm pretty good with a bow-staff.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Little Willow said:


> Oh, and I have this uncanny ability to recite 100 digits of pi


TEACH ME.

I can recite all the elements of the periodic table. We can team up and go on the road. People will flock to us. Maybe.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> TEACH ME.
> 
> I can recite all the elements of the periodic table. We can team up and go on the road. People will flock to us. Maybe.


I'd flock to you...but not because of either of those two things.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I write well.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm pretty good at drawing. And have been told by a few people - including a professional writer - that I'm good at writing.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I obsessively make lists and organize in a way that would probably frighten some people.


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> We're so forming a band. You know that, right? Well you do now.
> 
> We'll call ourselves the Hand-Clapping Crab Mallets! Or...I'm uh, up for suggestions.


Haha :lol that would be awesome! Maybe we can let my neighbor's cat join and he can meow along.

And my other secret skill is getting cats to be my friends. I don't necessarily want them to be my friends but they find me and follow me around.


----------



## zeldafreak234 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have this habit of turning on the news, watching for the people who've been kidnapped or murdered and I look at all the evidence they give me and come to a possible conclusion of what happened, who did it, where the person may be, etc. And I guess I'm pretty good at that, I've been correct a lot.


----------



## JohnIZZLE (Nov 17, 2008)

I can play the drums, took lessons for 5 years (not trying to boast, but my teacher eventually considered me one of his top students). It sucks living in a college dorm right now and having no space for my set, or better yet the NOISE lol. This talent isn't that secret though cause most everybody can tell once they see me drumming on my knees and belly. 

In my private time, I like to mix loops using the program Garageband. I've never really shared my music with others, but I wouldn't mind posting a couple tracks I've made on here sometime, ya'll just let me know.

I can draw pretty well with graphite pencil and ink, which I didn't discover until a few years ago.

When I put my mind and heart to it, I can also write well. I used to write stories when I was younger and have been meaning to get back into it as of late. In college, I've always been good at summarizing and analyzing argumentative works. 

Oh yea, and appparently I'm a sick beat-boxer. I'm a rhythm junkie I guess.


----------



## Opportunities (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm very good at counseling and motivating others. People that know think I'm very "well grounded" because I'm serious.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I can dance and sing well. I am really creative and generally gifted in the arts. I can also act, play musical instruments and I do some great impersonations. I curse you SAD!!

I have also been told that I am passionate in the things I do and that I can be very hard to say no to. Whatever that means.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the canny ability of getting busted singing along to sh*t on the radio , aww man it's usually the really cheesy sh*t too lol ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickel said:


> Haha :lol that would be awesome! Maybe we can let my neighbor's cat join and he can meow along.
> 
> And my other secret skill is getting cats to be my friends. I don't necessarily want them to be my friends but they find me and follow me around.


Oh, the cat is an absolute _must._

Squirrels follow me around at the park. It's a tad bit creepy but I just snap pictures of them and then they run off. Win-win.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> TEACH ME.
> 
> I can recite all the elements of the periodic table. We can team up and go on the road. People will flock to us. Maybe.


Haha
That would be hilarious!!!!
Let's do it.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> We're so forming a band. You know that, right? Well you do now.
> 
> We'll call ourselves the Hand-Clapping Crab Mallets! Or...I'm uh, up for suggestions.


Wooohahahaa that's awesome.

Secret ninja word-compounding skillz


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have perfect pitch.. in other words I can tell what key a song is in without needing a reference note.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> Wooohahahaa that's awesome.
> 
> Secret ninja word-compounding skillz


Yeah, my skillz need work though :b


----------

